# Suche die \&quot;Runaway Trilogie\&quot;



## bundesgerd (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich suche die Spielesammlung "Runaway Trilogie". Hat jemand die Spielesammlung unbenutzt rumliegen und kann sich davon trennen? Dann bitte bei mir melden...

Hier das Frontcover:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81mJEw-AEjL._AA1500_.jpg


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2011)

Ist sie Dir zB bei amazon zu teuer, oder hast Du da nur nicht nachgesehen? Da kriegst Du die für 33,50€ mit Versand.


----------

